# Accepting Applications in South Chicagoland - Not Hiring Immediately



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello folks. I'm currently growing my business to the point of needing an employee in the near future but it's still a little ways off. I had a part-timer in for about three months and it worked out pretty well but it also let me know I need to work on better organization and systematization before an employee can be efficient enough to get a decent wage and a full-time position.

My company website (Altare Design, LLC) is linked below for those who are curious. If anyone wishes to send an application and tell my why they'd like to work for my company, I'll put it in the file for reference when I've got everything prepped or if I suddenly get buried in several lucrative projects. People are also welcome to arrange a time to visit.

Though my business is less than 4 years old, I've already learned that it's too late to start the employee search when you need one. It's much better to have a list of potential talent to tap into.

One last thing to know, anyone who works for me will probably have to sign a non-disclosure agreement on several product lines. I'm handling production for some other companies and their products are protected by the supplier/buyer agreements. Some even have patents.

When I'm actually ready to hire, there will be an official ad going out out. If all goes perfectly, perhaps late spring but it may also be a year from now.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Glad to hear your business is growing, as having one of my own the last 20 years, and very lucrative till the housing market went bust, I happily retired with my long time investments and conservative spending at 58. Good luck with yours.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

The housing market is still terrible in my area though I'm told the local cabinet shops that remain are doing good business these days. Kitchens aren't really in my line of work though I've done one. The specialty work I'm doing takes a lot more time and expense to ramp up but in the long run I'm confident it will pay off and be more resistant to recessions. That's mostly because I'm not limited to a geographical area.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't need a job and I am not in your area, just wanted to say I took a look at your work and you make some very beautiful stuff. Whoever you hire is going to be lucky to get to work on such stuff. Bets of luck finding a good person to fill the position.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Yea I looked at your church work, very nice as a traditional Catholic and love the old traditional churches, you add a touch of modern design to the traditional, but keep the Old School to it also.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Best Wishes on your expanding business.

I looked at one of the stes. I am originally from the Humbolt Park area. Where are you located?


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm as far south as you can get while still being considered Chicagoland. Aroma Park is in the Kankakee area which is about 50 miles south of downtown Chicago. It's an ideal location with easy access to the city but without the extra costs.

Thanks for the compliments. My portfolio is a definite advantage when hiring. That was a part of the reason I was able to get a guy with 30 years of cabinetry experience while he was between full-time positions.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm as far south as you can get while still being considered Chicagoland. Aroma Park is in the Kankakee area which is about 50 miles south of downtown Chicago
I am hope you are out of the free fire/murder zone.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm out of the Chicago murder zone but live in the Kankakee murder zone (or close to it). The shop itself is in a nice, quiet little village where the police tend to camp on the two major roads. They harass people for speeding all the time and it seems the criminals usually stay away.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

What is the skill set that you're looking for?


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

> What is the skill set that you re looking for?
> 
> - johnhutchinson


That's a good question.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

JAAune,

Da Bears!

Kankakee? Hmmmn. I wear my Bears stuff that my wife bought for me, and run into Vikings fans a lot. LOL!


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

> What is the skill set that you re looking for?
> 
> - johnhutchinson
> 
> ...


Only the core skills are mandatory. Punctual, reliable, enthusiastic, etc. If anyone has any additional skills they think pertain to the business, they can pitch them to me in the application. This would be mostly shop-related skills but depending upon aptitude, some people may be assigned some administrative work too.

Last guy I had was highly experienced in many pieces of woodworking equipment but computer illiterate. He was assigned general shop work but no CNC, laser, design or internet work.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

> JAAune,
> 
> Da Bears!
> 
> ...


The bears have their training camp 6 miles from my home. I've never been there. Not much of a spectator myself. I like doing things so I get tired of watching other people do things very quickly.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I've been in business for 30 years. I am currently semi retired, and a 1 man shop. 
I used to keep between 6-8 guys at my peak. 
I found that I had to *run an add for employment year round*, and hire whenever either the right guy came around or I just needed someone at the moment. 
My reasoning for running the add year round is that a lot of "good" guys may quit their job and start looking for another, and if your add is not out there you miss the chance of hiring them. 
Finding "Good" employees is the hardest part of business, but Good employees are the most important also. It's worth paying a good employee whatever it takes to keep them.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

FYI - a typo on your web site?

altaredesign.com / resellers / confidentiality: I suspect you want proprietary rather than propitiatory.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Correct. Must have gotten lazy during that marathon update and used spellcheck instead of consulting the dictionary. I'll fix it over the weekend.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

> I ve been in business for 30 years. I am currently semi retired, and a 1 man shop.
> I used to keep between 6-8 guys at my peak.
> I found that I had to *run an add for employment year round*, and hire whenever either the right guy came around or I just needed someone at the moment.
> My reasoning for running the add year round is that a lot of "good" guys may quit their job and start looking for another, and if your add is not out there you miss the chance of hiring them.
> ...


This is pretty much the vibe I get from other small business employers. Once I've gotten things more organized in my business and get around to create some good ads I'll probably end up doing the same.


----------

